# what is killing my RAM everytime ? and it also killed my CPU !



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 9, 2016)

hello guys ! i need your help !
 so let me begin with my system configuration and i have a pretty casual gaming system not some professional level so here it is :

CPU : Intel i5 4440S 2.8Ghz
Motherboard : Biostar H81MLV3
GPU : Zotac Nvidia GTX 970 3.5+0.5GB
Ram : Starlite 8x2 GB Ram Sticks
PSU : Cooler Master Thunder 600W

In july i brought a new cpu, gpu, motherboard and two ram sticks. Everything was alright until after 2 weeks i decided to install Windows 10 64Bit 

since the day i have installed Windows i was encountering Bluescreens on serveral occasions named as "Memory Management" and something like "System exception"
i ignored all these and went on until one day these incident happened !

incident 1 : one of my 8GB ram turned out to be faulty after a bluescreen and since then my computer bootlooped to turn on. And worked perfectly without the faulty stick so i sent over the faulty ram for a replacement. till thr time being i was using my another 8GB ram and i swtiched it to the slot A where my other ram was found to be faulty just to find out if the slot was faulty. it shocked me cause the Ram on that slot worked charmingly well for over a month.

incident 2 : after i got the replacement back i switched the Ram back to the old slot as it was earlier. To my surprise after a week the new ram with the same symptoms on that same slot turned out be faulty again !! i was so frustrated. it happened when i was playing Dying Light and my computer freezed and refused to turn on with that faulty ram. I decided to switch back to Windows 8.1 and this time i went to the BIOS and switched the DRAM voltage setting from Auto to 1.5V as it was mentioned that Ram is for 1.5V compatible.  i sent the ram again for a replacement

incident 3: i still encountered the blue screen(memory management) even on my windows 8.1 and it caused my computer to restart. but i found something weird the error kept on happening and it kept on restarting my PC until i took out the power cord and disconnected the PSU from power supply and the PC worked fine as if nothing is wrong. I used memtest and it showed no errors. but it showed errors only when my computer was having random restarts problem with bluescreen and fixed automatically when i disconnected my power supply. 

incident 4: few days back everything was normal and at night i decided to shut down my computer and in the morning when i turned it on my computer failed to restart again.  i took it back to the store and they checked it and shockingly i found out it was CPU which died ! how the heck did it die from? And my PSU is perfectly fine.

please help guys i am really devastated     i spent Rs62,000 on this new upgrade and not for once it worked okay in a month. I am thinking of buying a new motherboard even though the motherboard didnt showed any signs of problem from the store check up. 

About the starlite ram in the past i really had a great experience with them. and i dont think it was my ram that killed my CPU,  neither my CPU killed my ram. God knows   PLEASE HELP !!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

PSU seems to be the culprit here. Also, who told you to buy ram from unknown brand?

Getting a GTX 1060 makes more sense than a GTX 970 now. You should've waited for it.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 9, 2016)

PSU could be a culprit. Also bad choice of components overall. Any reason why you bought an "S" CPU?


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> PSU seems to be the culprit here. Also, who told you to buy ram from unknown brand?
> 
> Getting a GTX 1060 makes more sense than a GTX 970 now. You should've waited for it.


hey thank you for responding. Are you sure it is PSU?  oh Starlite is not a unknown brand bro its a Kolkata based well known company under Make in India campaign. I (from westbengal)and many people have used it here with absolutely fine performance. i have used its previous 4GB stick for like 5 years. 

Oh i brought the GTX 970 on February 2016.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> PSU could be a culprit. Also bad choice of components overall. Any reason why you bought an "S" CPU?


hey thank you for responding ! what must i do now? send the PSU for a checkup or buy a new one?  Oh 4440 and 4440S are similar CPUs the only difference is the base clock which is 3.2Ghz for 4440 and 2.8Ghz for 4440S i do get 3.1Ghz with Turbo boost so no issue.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 9, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> PSU could be a culprit. Also bad choice of components overall. Any reason why you bought an "S" CPU?


it was cheaper so yeah i took the S version

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

The CM PSU is known to be of bad quality and you coupled it with a GTX 970. You should have gone with better components overall in the first place. The CPU, mobo, RAM, PSU all suck compared to GTX 970. Should replace the PSU first with a quality one. The PSU might not be supplying voltages within spec for your other components to go bad. The mobo could also be a culprit since you chose a cheap one? Also monitor temperatures when you make a new build.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The CM PSU is known to be of bad quality and you coupled it with a GTX 970. You should have gone with better components overall in the first place. The CPU, mobo, RAM, PSU all suck compared to GTX 970. Should replace the PSU first with a quality one. The PSU might not be supplying voltages within spec for your other components to go bad. The mobo could also be a culprit since you chose a cheap one? Also monitor temperatures when you make a new build.


hey can i message you personally? i have few more things to ask?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

Huh why private message? Post here. Others forum members can also give insight and even correct me if i am wrong somewhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> hey thank you for responding. *Are you sure it is PSU?*  oh Starlite is not a unknown brand bro its a Kolkata based well known company under Make in India campaign. I (from westbengal)and many people have used it here with absolutely fine performance. i have used its previous 4GB stick for like 5 years.
> 
> Oh i brought the GTX 970 on February 2016.



Cooler Master is known to make crap PSUs. Should've posted at least one query in the forum before buying all the things. My suggestion would be to return/sell all the old components and get a completely new rig.


PS: I can't even find your ram company's website


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Huh why private message? Post here. Others forum members can also give insight and even correct me if i am wrong somewhere.


oh okay. so umm here it goes

my psu is 2.5 years old and i brought it for my old GTX 760. the Gtx 760 consumed more power than my current 970. But back then it worked perfect. So umm i will go as you said 1st the PSU and then Motherboard. 

what PSU should i buy next? and how must i check it out that it is my PSU that is killing my system? 

and is it okay if i buy Gigabyte H81-S1 or Asus H81-CS?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cooler Master is known to make crap PSUs. Should've posted at least one query in the forum before buying all the things. My suggestion would be to return/sell all the old components and get a completely new rig.
> 
> 
> PS: I can't even find your ram company's website


my psu is 2.5 years old bro.. And i cannot sell or neither return it. Even if i sell i will go in a loss anyway so i must just keep investing more slowly every month to buy something new na.

and yes lol there is a website its complicated you wont find it on google it has a direct link. see if you can get the link from amazon.in 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> my psu is 2.5 years old bro.. And i cannot sell or neither return it. Even if i sell i will go in a loss anyway so i must just keep investing more slowly every month to buy something new na.
> 
> and yes lol there is a website its complicated you wont find it on google it has a direct link. see if you can get the link from amazon.in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


the link is on the packet of the ram i will send you once i get it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cooler Master is known to make crap PSUs. Should've posted at least one query in the forum before buying all the things. My suggestion would be to return/sell all the old components and get a completely new rig.
> 
> 
> PS: I can't even find your ram company's website


Starlite this is the link acctually starlite is the name of the brand not the company thats why its hard to find it on google.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2016)

CM don't make good PSU. Send for a RMA because it provides 3 year warranty and your PSU is 2.5 years old like you said. If its out of warranty then I guess you have no other option than to buy a new PSU. And please buy Corsair or Seasonic this time.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

gameranand said:


> CM don't make good PSU. Send for a RMA because it provides 3 year warranty and your PSU is 2.5 years old like you said. If its out of warranty then I guess you have no other option than to buy a new PSU. And please buy Corsair or Seasonic this time.


which psu must i buy that can support my system also dont spend too much time on gaming but yeah i maxx out the settings. Any PSU that will last 2 years? My friends told me about Corsair CX500?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

to be truthful the last time i went to buy the PSU i planned it for CX600 and that time i didnt really knew CM is so bad. I waited for a week just to find out that Corsair demand is so high even the dealer cant find one and he asked me what else would i like to try? i said about Cooler Master and he kinda got me that. I didnt knew Cooler Master is this bad. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

the thing is i m seriously confused ! how must i check if the PSU is bad? and what if i buy a new one even if its not bad it will be a loss for me. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> the thing is i m seriously confused ! how must i check if the PSU is bad? and what if i buy a new one even if its not bad it will be a loss for me.



Take it to a local shop and maybe ask them to check it with alternate hardware? Just send the PSU for RMA. The service guys will check and replace if needed.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Take it to a local shop and maybe ask them to check it with alternate hardware? Just send the PSU for RMA. The service guys will check and replace if needed.


hey thank you for sharing your time. i have decided to buy a  new PSU ! Seasonic S12II 520W or 620W? what do you think? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> hey thank you for sharing your time. i have decided to buy a  new PSU ! Seasonic S12II 520W or 620W? what do you think?


If budget isn't an issue, go for the 620w one. It'll ensure that you can easily upgrade your GPU in the next year or so without issues.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> hey thank you for sharing your time. i have decided to buy a  new PSU ! Seasonic S12II 520W or 620W? what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Are you going to buy online or locally. If locally, list out all the options you can get here. Ask for Seasonic or Antec.




thetechfreak said:


> Take it to a local shop and maybe ask them to check it with alternate hardware? Just send the PSU for RMA. The service guys will check and replace if needed.



That wouldn't work. They would just connect it with an "office PC" that doesn't even require 200W. They wouldn't test it at full load. And besides they would never check whether the voltages are within ATX spec.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

i tried this webiste of famous indian distributor Shop Online In India for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, Laptop, Desktop and More - Mdcomputers.i they are listed everywhere so i gave a look i found out all the Corsairs are out of stock and I saw Antec and Seasonic. Many of you recommended me Seasonic

can you help me out which is better for me? i calculated my estimated power on Cooler Masters website and i found out i only use 338Watt of power totally. 

my budget will be under 6000 for the PSU

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> i tried this webiste of famous indian distributor Shop Online In India for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, Laptop, Desktop and More - Mdcomputers.i they are listed everywhere so i gave a look i found out all the Corsairs are out of stock and I saw Antec and Seasonic. Many of you recommended me Seasonic
> 
> can you help me out which is better for me? i calculated my estimated power on Cooler Masters website and i found out i only use 338Watt of power totally.
> 
> ...



This is 700 Rs more but worth it.
SEASONIC S12G-550 SMPS --  S12G SERIES 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFICATION WITH ACTIVE PFC (SSR-550RT


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> This is 700 Rs more but worth it.
> SEASONIC S12G-550 SMPS --  S12G SERIES 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFICATION WITH ACTIVE PFC (SSR-550RT


thanks man also suggest me a another PSU from brands like Antec or Corsair(huge demand cant find them easily) if i wanted a Antec PSU which will be good for me and cost friendly what will it be?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 10, 2016)

ashutoshekka98 said:


> thanks man also suggest me a another PSU from brands like Antec or Corsair(huge demand cant find them easily) if i wanted a Antec PSU which will be good for me and cost friendly what will it be?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Antec Truepower Classic Series TP-xxxC
Corsair RMX Series RMxxxX (not RM)


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 12, 2016)

thank you so much guys. I have decided to go with Seasonic S12II 620Watt or G550Watt

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 12, 2016)

i have a another question what motherboard should i get for my I5 4440S and GTX 970

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2016)

You said your CPU died.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 12, 2016)

yes my cpu died and i sent it for warranty and i got it back.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 12, 2016)

intel gave me a replacement 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2016)

Amazon.in: Buy GIGABYTE GA-H97M-D3H LGA 1150 Intel H97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2016)

Good to hear that Intel gave the OP a replacement.

Starlite is never heard of company regarding RAM.

Change that and if you want to go cheap get
Antec VP550P @ 3.5k
Or
Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k

Corsair CS Series is good but is costly.

For a GTX970, a good PSU from reputed company is required.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 13, 2016)

thanks guys i decided to get a new motherboard this week with some cheap power supply. i wont use my gtx 970 for few days and next month i will buy a new power supply as you guys suggested. and in June i will buy a new procesor i5 4690

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2016)

i5-4690 isn't much of an upgrade compared to 4460s.

Would be better to just buy to i5-6500 and a B150 mobo.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 13, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i5-4690 isn't much of an upgrade compared to 4460s.
> 
> Would be better to just buy to i5-6500 and a B150 mobo.


lol bro i m not some rich kid that i would buy a another motherboard for i5 6500. And i m not some hardcore gamer na i just play casual stuffs.   i didnt even used my i5 4440 for more than 3 months my mum wont let me get a another new processor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 13, 2016)

and 4690 is Rs.11,000 here so 6500 is around 16k 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 13, 2016)

and in all the benchmarks 6500 falls short infront of 4690.. Even in gaming results.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 13, 2016)

my friend tanmoy and his brother has two different cpus na he has 4690K and his bro has 6600K they play on LAN trust me there isnt a huge difference

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 13, 2016)

i will suggest do not upgrade from i5 4460 to 4690, given the amount will come around 10k. Plus you want to upgrade in Jun2017. By that time we will have tested gen7 CPUs from Intel.
10k for such a mere upgrade is really bad idea.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

Its better to sell the processor, ram, motherboard.

Get 6th gen.

Go with the following:

Intel Core i5 6402P -13000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -3000.

Total -23,000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 13, 2016)

Whatever you do definitely change the Starlite RAM and CM PSU.


----------



## ashutoshekka98 (Nov 14, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i will suggest do not upgrade from i5 4460 to 4690, given the amount will come around 10k. Plus you want to upgrade in Jun2017. By that time we will have tested gen7 CPUs from Intel.
> 10k for such a mere upgrade is really bad idea.


hey no no you guys didnt understood what i meant. i didnt wanted to upgrade to 6500 when it comes 4690 because 4690 is still better than that. And beside sure i would love to buy a 7th gen cpu only if unlike the 6th gen which didnt had any improvement other than internal gpu over their 4th gen model. such as 4690K>6600K if the 7th gen 7600 is better than 4690 sure i would buy it  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

